# International 460 tire chains



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I just picked up my first tractor a 1959 International 460 with IH 2000 loader. The rear tires are loaded and I was wondering if chains are a must. I live in northern michigan and plow snow with a truck but need to move my snow piles when I run out of room to put snow. It wont see a lot of serious action but there are times I will be dealing with large snow piles to move. Any info is appreciate for this newbe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a loader and the tires are ballasted, and I gather you have a differential lock, then no, you'll do fine but chains are certainly a plus if you find a set cheap. you get in that wet snow and even 4 wheel drive tractors will struggle if you let it pile up.


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Wets stuff*

Being in northern michigan just off of lake michigan yes we do get te wets stuff, and lots of it. Thanks I was messing around with the tractor tonight and the bucket was moving slow. Fluid was low so I think I need to bleed the system and top off the fluid. Thanks again


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i am in northern Wisconsin and we also get a lot of snow,i bought a int 2500 with a 2050 loader with 7 ft bucket.the tires are loaded.i have had tractor chains on all my tractors over the years.it definitely helps in deep snow and a layer of ice.tractor on ice is without chains will not push heavy snow without slipping.


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it depends upon the tires. I have turf tires on my Kubota B1750 and was able to buy good chains that fit the rear tires well. For the Kubota L4330 with Ag tires, I tried three times to buy chains that fit the front tires and could not get any. The 4330 goes OK on the driveway but once I crossed the front lawn and got stuck in about a foot of snow and the rear tires spun down into the soil and dug holes. (That was why I spent so much time looking for chains). My neighbor has chains on the front wheels on his Cadet but I think he has turf tires also.


----------

